# Little help on constructing DIY Reactor



## ringram (Jan 10, 2005)

Ok. I am not a plumbing/piping guru. In fact, I'll be honest, I don't even really know the difference between PVC and ABS piping(not even sure I need to). I have some bio-balls that are approx. 1.75" in diameter, so a 2" PVC will be needed for the middle section. I read and printed the PVC plans for a Co2 reactor at http://www.hoftiezer.net/personal/a..._co2reactor.htm

I realize, however, that this can be modified, but since I know basically nothing about the subject and have never so much as looked at pvc piping in my life, I like to stick to the list. Tom Barr showed me a great reactor that differs from this slightly, but the basic idea is there. I went to Home Depot and was unable to find most of the parts, at least in the same measurements, so all I ended up getting was the: 1"x1"x1/2" NPT reducer tee (what does NPT mean anyway?) for a dollar or less. Does anyone have a suggestion or maybe another helpful design I might check out? I am considering checking out some online sites like:
http://www.aquaticeco.com/index.cfm...d/7010/cid/1859
or
www.usplastics.com
since I figure I'd be able to more easily find what I need, but I would prefer to not pay for the shipping as the whole idea of DIY is keep the price down. 
Another thing to note is, my Eheim filter tubing looks to be around 1/2" in diameter, although the actual tube says 12/16mm, so not sure what they mean by that. I also would need to find the nipple fitting for the inline Co2 tubing as well as all the appropriate pvc parts. If anyone can offer some help, I would greatly appreciate it!
-Ryan


----------



## bharada (Apr 17, 2004)

Don't feel bad. I have yet to find any big box hardware store that carries all the parts. I always end up going to three stores...and this is with on-the-fly design modifications being made to accomodate the parts I can find. 

ABS and PVC aren't compatible as far as cementing/welding them together (but they can be glued). And ABS won't come in the small fitting sizes that'll you'll need to connect the hose barb to.

You can simplify the Hofteizer design considerably if you delete the center cleanout portion and simply build a long tube with barb fittings on the end caps.


----------



## stcyrwm (Apr 20, 2005)

I'm not a CO2 reactor guru but I am a plumber. NPT means "national pipe thread". It is the US industry standard. It is interchangeable with IPS which stands for "iron pipe size". Most of these fittings will be labeled with an F or M indicating female or male threads. As you could probably guess the male fittings are the ones you screw into the female fittings.

If you really got the #8 fitting from the hoftiezer website than you got the most difficult fitting to find. The rest are pretty standard. If you bring the picture with you someone at HD should be able to put it all together for you. #8 is optional so you could skip that if you can't find it.

As for tubing sizes I would just bring a small section of tubing to make sure you get a good fit. I usually just cut off an inch.

If you have any other specific questions please ask.

Bill 
VT Master Plumber



ringram said:


> Ok. I am not a plumbing/piping guru. In fact, I'll be honest, I don't even really know the difference between PVC and ABS piping(not even sure I need to). I have some bio-balls that are approx. 1.75" in diameter, so a 2" PVC will be needed for the middle section. I read and printed the PVC plans for a Co2 reactor at http://www.hoftiezer.net/personal/a..._co2reactor.htm
> 
> I realize, however, that this can be modified, but since I know basically nothing about the subject and have never so much as looked at pvc piping in my life, I like to stick to the list. Tom Barr showed me a great reactor that differs from this slightly, but the basic idea is there. I went to Home Depot and was unable to find most of the parts, at least in the same measurements, so all I ended up getting was the: 1"x1"x1/2" NPT reducer tee (what does NPT mean anyway?) for a dollar or less. Does anyone have a suggestion or maybe another helpful design I might check out? I am considering checking out some online sites like:
> http://www.aquaticeco.com/index.cfm...d/7010/cid/1859
> ...


----------



## fish7days (Jul 30, 2005)

Here's a quick and cheap alternate for which all parts are in HD. I agree with taking a pic with you to HD. Remember to get PVC cement. I would suggest making it as tall as your conditions will permit, and install it vertically. My CO2 input is at the bottom, but not sure if it even makes a difference.

Good Luck !!

André


----------



## ringram (Jan 10, 2005)

Thanks for the feedback! I'll go to home depot after work today and try to find what I need. I've heard people say that HD doesn't carry the plastic barbs, but I'll metal...whatever, I'm sure it won't leach up to the point of being toxic. I'll try to post some pics when I get it finished. Thanks again!
-Ryan


----------



## fish7days (Jul 30, 2005)

When you ask for the barbs, ask them for landscape irrigation "Funny Pipe Barbs". They are black plastic. Also get teflon tape to use with the barbs where they screw into the PVC.

André


----------



## ringram (Jan 10, 2005)

Thank you for the responses. I went to Home Depot today and spent over an hour in their plumbing and sprinkler dep'ts. I had someone helping me for part of the time, but he was having a hard time getting the right parts for my device as well. This design may work a little better for me if I get smaller bio-balls. I was trying to use the ~1 1/2" balls I had leftover from making something a while ago, but they don't quite fit into the 1 1/2" PVC pipe they had, although the 2" pvc pipe was an appropriate size, we couldn't find the right combination of reducers, couplings, male/female threaded pieces, etc... So, I just ended up buying the primer & pvc cement and leaving. I'm going to check online at usplastics.com and see if I can find what I need. I just didn't want to get a bunch of unnecessary parts and spend more than I had to -- would defeat the purpose of DIY! I found the barbs you're takling about, "fish7days", but the only one they had was a 4-way nipple --- bleh! Anyway, maybe I'll have better luck at an online vender or perhaps I'll try Lowe's...already tried two Home Depots here in Sacramento, CA.
-Ryan


----------



## bharada (Apr 17, 2004)

I've found that it takes trips to Home Depot, Lowes and OSH to get all the pieces. OSH carries some gray PVC barbs that are labeled as 1/2", but work very well with 5/8" hoses.


----------



## ringram (Jan 10, 2005)

Ok. Well, I found the parts I need on www.aquaticeco.com to make the Hoftiezer design as closely as I can. The only parts that I couldn't find were:

1) male adapters 3/4" NPT x 5/8" barb (they have 3/4" x 1/2" barb which may still work, like you said)
2) Test Tee (2"x2"x2") ---- they had a simple Tee adapter (slipxslipxthreaded) and I found a cap for this....I asume this will work as well.
3)1" x 2"(long) PVC pipe...they don't seem to have this, unless you want the clear PVC, so a hardware store will probably be best for this.

Everything totalled up (including the 12" piece of clear, 2" tubing for $8.88 -- ouch!) was about $31 + shipping. I'm going to check out OSH and Lowe's now as this is still more than I'd like to pay. If I am unable to find this, I'll opt for the simpler reactor method like this ---> http://www.aquaticscape.com/articles/co2reactor.htm.
The filter that I'll be running through this is an Eheim #2222 (132gph) -- I assume this will be ok --- the tubing on this, I believe, is the standard 5/8". If anyone wishes to respond to confirm that I'm on the right track, I'll rest easier. hehe. I've been trolling about 4-5 forums for the past couple hours and think I'm now on the right track. My eyes feel like they're going to pop out, so I'm stopping now LOL. Thanks in advance.
-Ryan


----------



## JeffB (Mar 24, 2005)

ringram

You don't need to use clear PVC. White PVC will work just as good and be much cheaper. True you won't be able to look into the reactor and see the water flow by, but most of the time the reactor is out of sight anyway.

Just my 2 cents worth.


----------



## ringram (Jan 10, 2005)

True, I guess there's not much of a need for it other than pure vanity-sake. I guess part of the reason also, is being able to see whether its getting clogged with gunk, although I've heard this isn't really a concern if you hook it up to the outflow of the filter.
One more question --- do you see any problem with being able to clean and remove the bio balls(if necessary) if I use a regular 2" "Tee"(slipxslipxthreaded) with a cap? I don't know if there is any difference between this and the 2" Test tee that is listed on the hoftiezer design?Thanks.
-Ryan


----------



## JeffB (Mar 24, 2005)

I don't think there would be any problem, as long as you can make it watertight without using PVC cement on the threads. Otherwise you will not be able to open it up.

On mine I modified the hofritz design for the same reason as you. I could not get all I needed locally and did not want to spend $$$$. I used parts G and H from this plan.(click on the thumbnail for details)


----------



## ringram (Jan 10, 2005)

That's what I may have to do. I'll go check the local Lowe's and maybe an Ace Hardware or OSH to see how close I can get to the Hoftiezer design. Then, maybe, I'll need to make slight modifications. And, you're right about the clear PVC. I'll probably just get solid white pvc as its way cheaper, unless I find something that I can modify to use like a gravel vac or something.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Ringram, I live in Sacramento too, and find Emigh Hardware to be a great place for odd fittings, including barbs. The men who work in the plumbing department are also very helpful. Oddly enough, when I go to the local OSH the salesman tells me to go to Emigh's for that stuff!


----------



## richy (Nov 8, 2004)

Tap Plastics has two local stores in the Sacto area. You may want to try them if you haven't already gotten all your supplies for your project. You can order online as well.


----------



## ringram (Jan 10, 2005)

tap plastics eh? I wonder if they have the clear pvc for cheaper than $8 for a 12" piece? Worth checking out. Also, thanks hoppycalif for the heads up on Emigh hardware here in Sac. Never heard of them, but sounds like an idea to hit up this weekend. Thanks!
-Ryan


----------



## bharada (Apr 17, 2004)

AFAIK Tap doesn't sell clear PVC, only acrylic. You could use it but you won't be able to use PVC cement on it. You'll need to use some form of all-purpose plastic glue to connevt the PVC pieces to it.


----------

